# Ugliest catch ever



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

What a morning, guess I'll store my rods in a safer manner!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

OUCH !

I would yank it out , but in the face : I think its doctor time::thumbsup:


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Undersize! Throw it back!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ahhh!!! dam bro I feel for yah. I had a spuer spook dug in my hand once( both treble hooks) had take a deep breath and literaly grad the line and punch it out. 

how did you get that out?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I would normally push it through and cut off the barb and pull back out. But with the angle it entered, that wasn't an option. Not to mention all the nerves in the face, get the wrong one and permanent damage. So with ER bill. Your looking at a $154 treble hook.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

got to admit thats a good fishing story to tell for the decades.... IN THE FACE!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhh rusty too!!! get a tetanus shot!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sick Selfie!


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Funny Farm....Gonna have to knock him out.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Jason. It may look rusty. But it was a brand new hook. But had tetanus shot less than a year ago after gettin my finger pretty bad!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Ouch....that's one of those embarrassing snags


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

It's allot worse when your not out fishing and that happens!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

We're gonna have to limit you to alewife hookless ribbon rigs from now on,lol.....Sorry you had a bad morn......


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! Next time you need to pop a pimple go barbless. Lol. But seriously thank God that wasn't your eye.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I got a Johnson Silver Spoon in the head above my ear once and a treble in my thumb. I think I would prefer either of mine to yours. That looks painful. Glad it didn't get the eye or nose.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry for chuckling, but I did


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

is that the Fairhope ER waiting room?


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

154 dollars? cut the line. it will rust out in a few days.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfSGAso5vpI

make sure you yank it on 1!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

At least there wasn't a flopping fish on it like I usually have.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Reminds me about Cookie getting hooked up by a ladyfish a few weeks ago








We ended up just utilizing the "leader snatch" technique... 
But that looks like "Ouch!" It looked like time for a new hook anyway- that one was looking kinda rusty.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch



BnB said:


> Sorry for chuckling, but I did


That made me chuckle


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

O-o-o-o-u-u-c-h


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Sacred heart ER. This trip was the best experience at an ER. And I have had a bad experience at SH in the past.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I just remembered something that happened to a friend of mine years back. He was barefooted while fishing from the casting deck of his bass boat. A top water lure got hung up and came flying back at him when he pulled on it. Several hooks stuck in the bottom of his foot. 

He was by himself, so he had to drive the boat (with a hotfoot) back to the truck, load it up and then drive to the hospital - all with a lure stuck on the bottom of his foot.


----------

